# Bodenablauf / Skimmer



## snemeis (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte eine Frage zu Bodenablauf und Skimmer.
Mal angenommen man hat ein Becken 2x2x1m, in der Mitte einen Bodenablauf und am Rand ein Rohrskimmer.
Beides in 50mm Ausführung.
Wieviel Flow kann ich in Schwerkraft durch die Rohre ziehen ??
Das Becken hätte in diesem Fall 4000l die Stündlich umgewälzt werden sollen.
Schafft das der Bodenablauf und der Skimmer, oder sollte der Bodenablauf in 75 oder 110 ausgeführt werden ??
Ist halt eine Gradwanderung zwischen zu viel Ablagerungen im Rohr oder zu wenig Flow so wie ich das sehe ??
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen..?

Michi


----------



## Nori (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
4000 Lit in Schwerkraft wirds nicht werden mit einem DN 50 - ich würde auf alle Fälle größere Querschnitte nehmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## snemeis (9. Sep. 2014)

Hmm, die 4000l teilen sich doch auf, ein Teil Skimmer einer Bodenablauf.
Oder sehe ich das falsch ??
Man betreibt ja beides gleichzeitig, wenn auch teilweise gedrosselt.


----------



## Susan (9. Sep. 2014)

Moin,
die 4000l meine ich, teilen sich nicht auf. Der BA hat da kein Problem damit und mehr Saugkraft, aber wenn der Skimmer mitlaufen soll, brauchst Du schon ein bissel mehr Power.
Ich würde 110er Rohre nehmen und Zugschieber zum Schluß verbauen, so hast Du später auch keine Probleme, das Dir da mal was verstopft. Einzeln geht, aber Beide zusammen kann ich Dir nicht versprechen. Ich habe eine 8000l Pumpe dran, den Skimmer habe ich komplett auf und den BA zu 40% und das funktioniert.
lg Susan


----------



## Michael H (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Also 4000 Liter sollten durch ein 50 Rohr gehn in Schwerkraft . Hatte mal ein 50 Rohr getestet mit einer 6200 Pumpe und da war das Rohr schon an der Grenze ....





_View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5_Q_RZJM2U0_


Würde auch zu 110 Bodenabläufe  tendieren , noch einen Zugschieber dran und gut ist , da biste aus allem Raus ....


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2014)

snemeis schrieb:


> einen Bodenablauf und am Rand ein Rohrskimmer.
> Beides in 50mm Ausführung.


Was sind das für Teile? Hast Du dazu bitte mal Bilder oder kannst sie verlinken!?

Nachtrag:

Ich habe in meiner Innenhälterung auf einen BA mit 50mm und einen Skimmer mit 50mm angeschlossen und an beiden Stellen war eine Sogwirkung in diesem Sinne erkennbar. Ob es nun 4000 l/h waren, weiß ich nicht. Eine 4000er Pumpe war mal dran, aber was durch die kleinen Querschnitte tatsächlich durchgezogen wurde, kann ich nicht sagen. Bilder sind im Beitrag 34 und 38 zu sehen.


----------



## EmsCarsten (9. Sep. 2014)

Moin....Es wird daran liegen wie Du das umsetzt. Der Rohrduchmesser, der Weg und die Einbauhöhe beeinflussen das. Theoretisch hat man nur den hydrostatischen Druck von 0,1 bar. Der BA wird aber immer mehr Druck haben wie der Skimmer. 

Bei mir verhält es sich wie bei Susan, ich habe beides in 110 und den Skimmer komplett auf und den BA ca halb auf. Ist auch n bisschen nach Gefühl, so das der Skimmer vernünftig läuft.

Gruss


----------



## Susan (9. Sep. 2014)

Moin noch einmal,

Michi, wo kommt das Becken hin? Draußen oder im Haus...ist auch ein Unterschied wegen Laubeintrag etc....
Und mit dem aufteilen...kleiner Nachtrag...ich bin da vom 110 Rohr ausgegangen, 50er Rohr kann ich nichts zu schreiben, habe ich nicht.

lg Susan


----------



## snemeis (9. Sep. 2014)

Schon mal danke für die antworten. Aktuell ist das Becken noch graue
Theorie. Wenn es aktuell wird kommt das Becken nach draußen. Bäume gibt es da keine in der Nähe. Laub sollte also kein Problem sein.
Den Boden Ablauf habe ich hier gesehen:
http://www.pvc-welt.de/RTF-Bodendurchfuehrung-schwere-Qualitaet-50mm
Skimmer in 50mm habe ich keinen gefunden, den hätte ich mir gebastelt.
Wenn ihr alle schreibt das der Boden Ablauf bei euch gedrosselt werden muss würde es doch eher mehr Sinn machen diesen im 50mm auszuführen und mehr offen zu fahren. Dann halt den skimmer in 110mm.
Evtl gleicht sich das dann etwas aus und der flow im 50er würde gut ziehen.
Ich hab in meinem aktuellen Becken einen 50er Ablauf kurz vor dem Boden. Da kann ich 3000l locker raus ziehen.
Ist aber kein Boden Ablauf.
Wenn ich wüsste wie, würde ich gerne ein paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2014)

Bei größeren Querschnitten hätte ich Bedenken, dass es noch im Verhältnis zueinander steht. Einen 4000 Liter-Teich mit 2 x 110 zu betreiben, ist vielleicht etwas hoch gegriffen. Den von Dir gewählten Bodenablauf gibt es auch noch in DN 63 und DN 75. Vielleicht sollte man eine Kombination einbauen - aus DN 75 Bodenablauf und DN 50 Skimmer. Wo kommen denn die Leitungen vom Skimmer und Bodenablauf an? Baust Du dafür eine eigene Vorfilterkammer oder sollten die Leitungen direkt in den Filter gehen?

Wie ich ja in meinem Posting verlinkt habe, geht es schon mit 50er Rohren. Habe ich an meiner Innenhälteurng. Es wäre fast eine ähnliche Größe in deinem Fall......ok gut, ich habe nur 2000 l/h...aber die paar Liter Unterschied...

Ich würde bei kleineren Rohren einen höheren Durchsatz versuchen. Als Skimmer habe ich auch keinen Skimmer für Schwerkraft genommen und trotzdem funktioniert das schon. Selbst bauen ist bestimmt auch machbar.


----------



## snemeis (9. Sep. 2014)

Kombination aus dn75 und dn50, warum nicht.
Denke ich würde eine Vorfilter kammer einbauen.

Ich plane das ganze auch mit luftheber zu betreiben.
Bin schon ewig am lesen im belgischen koi forum.
Die Jungs sind ja wahre Albert Einsteins der luftheber


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2014)

snemeis schrieb:


> belgischen koi forum


.... hast du mal einen Link....?


----------



## snemeis (9. Sep. 2014)

http://www.koivrienden.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=45

Dank Übersetzungstool gut zu lesen.


----------



## snemeis (11. Sep. 2014)

Hab mal ein bischen gezeichnet....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/data/photos/l/23/23376-1410463268-9e31ccd1dd10c1a71fe
Hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich das Bild direkt einstelle??

Wäre das über zogen für einen __ Goldfisch Teich mit großen fischen??
50er bodenablauf, 75er skimmer.
50er oder 75er luftheber 

Das Becken soll 1 m tief werden und 40cm eingegraben werden.


----------



## snemeis (11. Sep. 2014)

Neuer Versuch...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/planung.28776/


----------

